# Vaxinas Vaxi-Tropin HGH



## Bluzzer (Jun 12, 2021)

Hello.

I have been searching all over the internet about information about this brand.

In Denmark where i live, it's pretty popular. I been told that its a well reputated UK ug lab called ROHM, who make them.

Anyone have any information, knowledge, or something else about it?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

this is not made by the UGL ROHM


----------

